# please help



## backwoodboys11 (Jul 26, 2010)

2002 500 (i think) polaris ranger 6x6..
i reworked the trans and now it will only run with my foot on the brake. sometimes while trying to start it i have to cycle the key 3 or 4 times to get it to fire and with my foot on the brake the starter will still spin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like something electrical to me.


----------



## backwoodboys11 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive tried several forums and it seem like I'm the only one this has ever happened to


----------

